# Erratic Power Loss



## Kendo (Aug 14, 2006)

My 2002 2.2 diesel X-Trail is not well. Two weeks ago the car started to suddenly lose all power then pick up again, this happened repeatedly all the way home (the engine management light did not come on at all). Suspecting a fuel blockage somewhere I filled up the tank and put a bottle of STP additive in. This cured the problem instantly and I was very pleased with myself. However, 2 weeks and 3 tanks of fuel later I get the same problem only worse this time. So I fill up and use the additive again, this cured it for about 10 miles. The remaining 50 miles on the M6 and then a busy town was the worst journey in my life. It was like I was taking my foot off the throttle for 3-4 secs then putting it down again. Any ideas?


----------



## kensivert (Jan 17, 2007)

When I had my Exy to service some moths ago, they informed me that there is some problems with the fuel-pump and recommended me to change it. This is a guarantee issue and will be changed without any cost to my (since the car is under 3 years old).


----------



## Kendo (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Another forum has advised me to swap the fuel filter as that person had exactly the same problem as me. 
Any more suggestions are welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

My 2002 diesel Xty started loosing power (like someone was turning the engine off then back on) above 3000rpm when pulling hard - like up a hill.

Havign read the above posts and agreeing its a fuel starvation issue (as no engine management warning) I have booked mine in for a fuel filter change next week.

Kendo - did it fix yours?


----------



## Kendo (Aug 14, 2006)

Dave,

It certainly did. Its a completely different car now. I had a look back through the service history (which is a bit chequered) and it looked like it may never have been changed. Although the service schedule does not require it to be changed every service I'm going to have a new fuel and air filter every time from now on. Good luck and let me know how you get on.


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for this, it gives me a bit more confidence that I'm not throwing away£50 odd quid (decided to let Nissan deal with it and get the fuel filler recall done at the same time). 

I tow horses a lot and really don't need to suddenly have no power!!


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Well 1 fuel filter later and things seem better, but I will reserve full judgment till I have done a few hundred miles!


----------



## Kendo (Aug 14, 2006)

How's the car been since the filter change?


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Kendo said:


> How's the car been since the filter change?


Well I must admit I was sceptical but - the car is running fine now, even pulling 1800Kg of horse and trailer up some steepish hills (that aren't good on my clutch!!)


----------



## Kendo (Aug 14, 2006)

Well the problem is back. The fuel filter sorted it last time so it is booked in for Monday am to have it replaced again. Monday pm will be spent buying another car. Not an X-Trail though.


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Well I am stuck with mine so I hope it dosent make a regular re occurence. The Xty is the only small SUV with a 2 tonne capacity, the rav4's and crv's of this world are a small 1.5 tonnes, my old Mondeo could do 1.8 tonnes (but got stuck in muddy fields!!!)


----------



## mikefi (Jul 8, 2010)

I've had my fuel filter replaced 3 times now but the loss of power I've recently experienced turned out to be a fault with the accelerator peddle unit. My car was in the garage for 10 days until they could find the fault, suspect ECU - but by chance not.


----------



## leo_t_nice (Sep 18, 2010)

I had this problem 4 years ago, which turned out to be the fuel pump - out of guarantee at 100k miles, it was a £2600 repair.

Two weeks ago, at 262k miles, the same problem started again. I have changed the fuel filter, and whilst it runs as good as when i first got it (at 11k miles) there is still some loss of power on occasions. I am hoping it isnt the pump again! Its been suggested that i should have the fuel tank drained and cleaned, along with the fuel lines, and at £150 it may be worth trying that next.


----------



## bluetac (Dec 21, 2006)

Did you get the tank drained and if so has it helped as we have the same problem as you and cant afford to replace the fuel pump if it may not fix it.
It does make sense that this fault is fuel related rather than anything else , we have tried the fuel additive and it did seem to help. I have ordered a new fuel filter and air filter just in case it is caked in volcanic ash after the Icelandic eruption ( you never know) .


----------

